# Birch Ply - Briwax?



## Geofract (4 Mar 2015)

Hello,

I am looking to finish some birch ply cabinets at some point in the near future.

Ideally I would like to achieve a similar finish to the pic below. I will leave the edges bare too.







Should I go for shellac sanding sealer, then Briwax, or would that turn splotchy on birch? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am a little stuck on this one!

G


----------



## Geofract (5 Mar 2015)

I've been researching the matter a little further, and on the face of it, it looks like I might be better off using wood dye. With wood dye I can mix the exact colour I want, and gradually apply it with thin coats, so that may be easier to control. Then I can use Matt/Satin Polyurethane over the top. I'm pretty sure I will still need Sanding Sealer, or some kind of 'conditioner' before the dye is applied, otherwise, my research suggests the results could be splotchy.

I guess I'll have to get on and try some test pieces asap.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Mar 2015)

I'd have thought the dye would be just as likely to be "splotchy" after using sanding sealer than without it? The sealer itself will soak in unevenly and prevent the absorption of the dye.


----------



## Geofract (5 Mar 2015)

Ok, that's a thought. Have you tried it by chance?

It's quite difficult to track down information. This link is probably the best I have... http://www.familyhandyman.com/woodworki ... s/view-all

If your not using Shellac, it seems there's talk of using pre-stain conditioners, whatever they may be? I think that's US terminology.


----------



## marcros (5 Mar 2015)

is that not a walnut veneered ply? I cannot see how you would otherwise prevent the stain from showing on the edge at all.


----------



## Geofract (5 Mar 2015)

Ok, I see that may be the answer  Thanks.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (5 Mar 2015)

That looks very much like it's been sprayed with something like 30% - 50% pre-cat or acid-cat lacquer with no dying or staining undertaken to change the colour of the American black walnut. To reproduce the finish appearance that's the option I'd attempt as a sample first because I'm pretty certain I'd get a very similar result, especially if all I've got to go on is a photograph. Do you have any more details from the maker about the finish applied to the piece? Slainte.


----------



## Geofract (6 Mar 2015)

I don't have any more details about the finish. The details I originally saw online about the piece have now been removed.

A more difficult problem could be finding a supplier, for low volume. I am hobbyist, and would probably only want one or two boards, at least for now. I have found a company in Blackburn that stock American Walnut veneered birch ply, but shipping alone would be £200. Not practical, sadly.

I'll continue to research the dye/staining side of things, but equally it may be I have aim for a different design, with a more natural birch finish.


----------



## MrYorke (8 Mar 2015)

A quick Google shows plenty of suppliers of walnut veneered ply. Looks like SL Hardwoods could possibly be a good option for you. They could even cut it for you so you could go and collect it perhaps.


----------



## Geofract (8 Mar 2015)

Looks like two suppliers to me, SL Hardwoods and Peter Benson - unless I missed some?

I spoke with Peter Benson on Friday, who supplies 19mm off the shelf - they did say they could cut down a sheet and send via courier - that would then be three sheets of 1.22 x .82 - which might be viable, but I could do with two pieces that are 1.8 x 0.4.

Good thought about SL Hardwoods though. They have 6mm listed - I will call to see if they can supply greater thickness - 24/25mm - that would be ideal. Otherwise I could attempt to marry an 18mm Birch sheet with a 6mm Walnut sheet - I've never tried to laminate two pieces together though, so not sure if that's realistic. Happy to be informed otherwise?


----------



## Geofract (8 Mar 2015)

I should add that the stock from Peter Benson has a Birch core. The stock from SL Hardwoods is MR grade, but not necessarily Birch core - I will ask.


----------

